# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  "Myelits Transversa" lijders

## Anton7274

Ik heb vorig jaar een onsteking in mijn ruggemerg gehad en lijdt nog dagelijks aan de gevolgen hiervan. Kort gezegd, al mijn zenuwen, maar vooral die aan de linker onderkant van mijn lijf geven pijn, of andere niet juiste signalen af.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10491
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=402
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11962
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12833
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=34434#post34434

Heb je iets aan volgende artikels en topics?

----------

